# Surprise - Tesla made a profit in Q3



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Elon Musk just dropped $22 million Q3 profit on a surprised Wall Street. Analysts were forecasting a loss for the electric car maker, which instead turn a tidy profit on 2.3 billion in sales. Additionally, and more importantly Tesla reports to still be on track to start production of the *Model III* in late 2017. Perhaps Bob Lutz, former BMW exec, was wrong about *Tesla's chances in the market*.

_Source BGR.com_


----------

